# sad news



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Andy Anger, a long time member of this forum was killed last night in a car accident last night. He was not wearing a seat belt, and was throng from the car and killed. Please guys wear your seat belts. 
Andy was my best fishing buddy and friend, and I will miss him.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

*So Sad*

I grew up in Brownsville Baptist Church and Andy and his family attended there. I ran into his Mom a year ago and had a good visit with her....So sad.... Had no idea that he was on this forum.....


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear this.. prayers to the family.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG.... prayers also


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry for your and his family's loss.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*correction*

i am sorry, but I am mistaken. At first they thought the dead person as Andy, but now I am told it was someone that was in the car with Andy. Andy is alive. I do not know more than this at this point.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

*News Journal*

The PNJ reported that it was Andy.... guess they were wrong ...AGAIN?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*andy*

is this the same guy who had the boat blow up(got burnt bad) on him a couple of years ago?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Highway Patrol probing late-night fatal crash | pnj.com | Pensacola News Journal


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

PNJ update today:
http://www.pnj.com/article/20100930/NEWS01/9300328/ID-released-on-crash-victim-first-misidentified


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a jacked up mistake...it happens

The un-identified man that ran into the woods....hmmmmmmm probably a drunk/impaired driver??? I guess we'll wait fer the story to unfold, just like the drunk who killed the guy on the beach at the beginning of the month...Only took a few days to discover what happened...:thumbsup:


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

just guessing....did the vehicle belong to Mr. Anger? Is that how the identity was mixed up? Or did the deceased have Mr. Anger's I.D.?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20101001/NEWS01/10010332/1006/NEWS01/Man-sought-after-fleeing-fatal-crash

Anybody seen Mr. Anger?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

The Florida Highway Patrol released this morning the name of the man killed Tuesday when a Mitsubishi van overturned on Sorrento Road near Doug Ford Drive.

James B. McIlhatton, 36, of Springfield, Mo., died in the 10:20 p.m. crash, according to an FHP crash report.






A second man in the van ran into nearby woods after the crash. He has not been found, FHP Lt. Steve Preston said.

Investigators are not sure which of the men was driving the van, Preston said.

The FHP mistakenly identified Andy Anger, 46, of Pensacola as the man who died in the crash, Preston said.
A trooper delivered the erroneous news about Anger's death to his mother Wednesday morning. FHP called the family Wednesday afternoon to correct its mistake.
The family declined to comment.
The dead man was correctly identified Wednesday through fingerprints. The Highway Patrol is withholding the man's name until his next of kin is notified.
The Highway Patrol made the misidentification after comparing a picture of Anger to the dead man, Preston said. The dead man and Anger resemble each other, he said.
Preston would not say specifically why Anger's picture was used to identify the dead man. He also would not discuss whether Anger owns the van or is suspected to be involved in the crash.
"I don't want to jeopardize the investigation that they have going on at this time," Preston said. "That's why I can't get you all that information at this time."
Troopers have not talked to Anger, he said.
The accident happened about 10:20 p.m. The van was headed north on Sorrento Road in a curve when it went onto the west shoulder, and the driver lost control of the vehicle, the Highway Patrol said.
The van went onto the east shoulder and overturned several times.
The man who died was thrown from the van, FHP said.
The Escambia County Sheriff's Office brought a dog to the woods to look for the man who ran from the van but had no luck finding him.
The investigation into the crash and the man who ran from the crash is ongoing, Preston said.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20101020/NEWS01/101020005/FHP-still-seeks-vehicle-owner-after-fatal-crash

So, Anyone heard from this guy? Seems he is "actively avoiding" the highway patrol. He has not logged in since 9-11-2010. Hope he is alive and not in the woods off sorrento somewhere dead....


----------



## kayla mcilhatton (Dec 4, 2010)

the man that was killed was my father. James McIlhatton. the found him 9-28-10. they mistaken him for Andy Anger but then found out it was my dad thorugh finger prints. its been really hard for us. so far, they have not found out who was then man in the car. he supposably ran into the woods and they still cannot find him. i googled his name and this came up so i thought i'd share the true stuff with you. -Kayla McIlhatton 12-4-10


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

kayla mcilhatton said:


> the man that was killed was my father. James McIlhatton. the found him 9-28-10. they mistaken him for Andy Anger but then found out it was my dad thorugh finger prints. its been really hard for us. so far, they have not found out who was then man in the car. he supposably ran into the woods and they still cannot find him. i googled his name and this came up so i thought i'd share the true stuff with you. -Kayla McIlhatton 12-4-10


:watching:

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Very sad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

*kayla mcilhatton I am extremely Sad for your Loss.*

*I live close by and I was told that the guy escaping the scene told someone =====" I was not driving " !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*That alone would make me suspect why he would say such a thing and run?*

*Even this could be misinformation , just passing on what was told to me shortly after the event.*

*It seems no one knows for sure what happened.*


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry for your loss....Does anyone know if they ever found the owner of the car, andy anger I think was his name?


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Oldschool, do you have any pictures of Andy fishing?


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Rip


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

According to the PNJ today, Andy Anger was arrested Christmas Day in Milton in regard to the accident in September.


----------



## Kaylaa mcilhatton (Mar 28, 2011)

kayla here again... they caught andy and he is now in jail. I'm not for sure how long... but they finally got him then gave him a DNA test and arrested him.. thankyou for the sorries. they mean a lot to my family and I. I can't believe tomorrow march 28 will b half a year! thankyou god tht we r all still holding on. -Kayla mcilhatton (daughter) I miss you dad :/


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

If its been almost half a year it will be hard to prove if Andy was driving or not. SAD situation. Sorry for your loss PRAYERS SENT GIRL, Hang in there.


----------



## Kaylaa mcilhatton (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah. they did find out that Andy was driving.. but thankyou again. we're hangin in... today is a hard say for all of us


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> If its been almost half a year it will be hard to prove if Andy was driving or not. SAD situation. Sorry for your loss PRAYERS SENT GIRL, Hang in there.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Time will tell. May be a tough case to prove, but DNA is a solid evidentiary tool.
( that is unless you were a member on O.J.'s jury)


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Ole Andy was given a 20 year Prison Sentence today...

http://www.pnj.com/article/20110830...ntenced?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|p


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Holey moley! Apparently this was not unusual for him. Condolences to the families involved.


----------

